# Got to love California



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2017)

Hay

Three Headed Beingings have rights also!!!


----------



## fatboy (Jun 28, 2017)

I used to say only in CA.....but my wife works at the University here, in payroll......they have started to be required to ask what "pronoun" they prefer to be addressed by..........sheesh.......smh............


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 28, 2017)

Love it Mark!

Keep them coming


----------



## steveray (Jun 28, 2017)

Did they change the braille too? And where is the ISA?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 28, 2017)

steveray said:


> Did they change the braille too? And where is the ISA?


May not be accessible?


----------



## steveray (Jun 28, 2017)

mark handler said:


> May not be accessible?



Certainly looks new enough that it should be and it wouldn't meet the "private office" exception...And that fire extinguisher down the hall looks like a projection >4" over a walking surface too....1003 maybe...?


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 28, 2017)

They don't call you "Eagle Eye" for nothing.


----------



## cda (Jul 2, 2017)

Ok I guess I have to file a lawsuit now.

They did not provide facilities for my "alternative lifestyle dog"


----------



## CityKin (Jul 3, 2017)

What do they have in that room, a litter box?


----------



## cda (Jul 3, 2017)

I will try to remember to look when I go back


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2017)

The room,

Not even handicapp accessible for the pets


----------



## cda (Aug 4, 2017)

San Antonio has better facilities than COS


http://m.mysanantonio.com/life/pets...or-traveling-dogs-11731579.php#photo-13633255


----------



## Yikes (Aug 4, 2017)

fatboy said:


> I used to say only in CA.....but my wife works at the University here, in payroll......they have started to be required to ask what "pronoun" they prefer to be addressed by..........sheesh.......smh............



My wife teaches at a private college in CA, but it's the same thing.  I told her that when H.R. asks her to pick a pronoun, any pronoun,  she should insist on being addressed as "Dean" or perhaps "President".

Most of her students are from Asian countries, and when she (as required by policy) asks each student to pick their gender pronoun for this year, most of them cannot even comprehend the question - - as if it's coming from an alternate universe.
Which it is, IMO.


----------

